# WTF is Q-Factor?



## thapranksta

OK, I've got a Kenwood DNX-7100. It's not exactly an audiophile deck but it suits my needs. My issue is figuring out what all the equalizer settings are for exactly.

There's an option to turn 'Q-factor' on and off.  And you can set the 'Center' frequency for Bass, Middle, and Treble.  And finally you can set the Q-factor for bass and mids.  

Can someone explain this to me or point me to a link for Q-factor noobs? lol. Thanks.


----------



## michaelsil1

The Q factor is the width of a frequency the lower the Q factor the wider the frequency the higher Q the more narrow it gets in other words if you only want to push or cut 100Hz use a very high Q if you want to effect the frequencies just below 100Hz and just above 100Hz as well as 100Hz use a lower Q factor.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

here's an interactive link that should help you out tremendously.
http://mobile.jlaudio.com/support_pages.php?page_id=144


----------



## 60ndown

Hillbilly SQ said:


> here's an interactive link that should help you out tremendously.
> http://mobile.jlaudio.com/support_pages.php?page_id=144


wow thats fun, i can make an umbrella, and a really pert boob.


----------



## thapranksta

What's a generally good center frequency for Q factor for bass and mid?


----------



## thapranksta

Hillbilly SQ said:


> here's an interactive link that should help you out tremendously.
> http://mobile.jlaudio.com/support_pages.php?page_id=144


That link was pretty good. It doesn't say anything but it shows enough. My question now though is still.....what would you guys recommend as a good center frequency for bass and mid?


----------



## tcguy85

its not really that simple. if there is an area that needs to be cut or boosted then adjust at that point. it's all about trying things out.


----------



## 6pacman

JL Audio page has changed.

JL Audio » header » Support » Tutorials » Tutorial: Parametric Equalizer


----------



## Victor_inox

thapranksta said:


> That link was pretty good. It doesn't say anything but it shows enough. My question now though is still.....what would you guys recommend as a good center frequency for bass and mid?


 Have you ever used graphic equalizer?


----------



## minbari

thapranksta said:


> What's a generally good center frequency for Q factor for bass and mid?


for bass I would start with 40hz and a Q of about 2-3. Then play with it. play music and move the center up and down until it sounds how you like it. If it sounds like it is effecting freq that are too high, raise the Q to 3.5-4. its not a set once and call it good setting. you will have to listen to it for a while and fiddle with it.

For mids, It really depends on where your system needs help. it would be hard to tell you where to set it without hearing your system. I ussualy like Q in the 1.5-2 range for mids, so you dont have a drastic change right at the tuning freq, but again, depends on your system.


----------



## cajunner

some threads just need aging, like fine wine..


----------



## minbari

cajunner said:


> some threads just need aging, like fine wine..


lol, no kidding, didnt notice this was ultra-necro, lol.


----------



## LaserSVT

6pacman said:


> JL Audio page has changed.
> 
> JL Audio » header » Support » Tutorials » Tutorial: Parametric Equalizer


----------



## xaf-audio

Sorry for resurrecting this old thread. But I recently purchased a BOSS Audio crossover BX55. It comes with a Bass Knob that has a Q next to the knob and digits 2 (low side) and 20 (max side). I'm thinking this is the Q factor setting. The other knob is labelled Min and Max. I called Boss Audio for some information on this knob as I wasn't sure what exactly it manipulates and if it's an extension of any of the knobs installed on the BX55 unit itself.

All the information I got from Boss audio is that the Q knob is the 'Bass Boost' and the Min/max knob is the input level adjustment as in it adjust the input volume from the head unit to the cross over.

From experimenting it seems that the remote knob does not correlate or cancel out any of the knobs built in to the BX55. I gathered that the min/max knob indeed adjusts the volume from the headunit to the BX55. But the Q knob seem weird.

With the Q knob at the end labelled 2 the bass is loud and boomy, but at 20 it's low and barely heard or felt. Based on what I'm reading on the thread, I'm assuming 2 would narrow the bass frequency down to the Bass boost frequency I set on the cross over, so it should be less boomy, right? 20 on the other end should expand the bass boost to some of the adjacent FQs of what would be set on the crossover. But it's like the opposite is happening, is this actually how the Q factor works or did BOSS audio screw up the knob? maybe it should be labelled 2 to negative 20 (-20). It's just odd, cause i'd think turning the knob right would increase Bass FQs and left would decrease...just as you do with the Min/max knob or....any other knob.

And like I said, the controls on the Bass knob does not corelate or cancel out any other knobs so, I can actually continue to crank up the bass boost on the BX55 even though I set the remote Q knob to what I perceive to be max with a lot of bass. Also with the other Min/max knob on the remote set at max, I can further increase Subwoofer output gain on the BX55. So the knob seemingly adds more functionality to the crossover rather than a convenience feature.


----------



## JVD240

xaf-audio said:


> Sorry for resurrecting this old thread. But I recently purchased a BOSS Audio crossover BX55. It comes with a Bass Knob that has a Q next to the knob and digits 2 (low side) and 20 (max side). I'm thinking this is the Q factor setting. The other knob is labelled Min and Max. I called Boss Audio for some information on this knob as I wasn't sure what exactly it manipulates and if it's an extension of any of the knobs installed on the BX55 unit itself.
> 
> All the information I got from Boss audio is that the Q knob is the 'Bass Boost' and the Min/max knob is the input level adjustment as in it adjust the input volume from the head unit to the cross over.
> 
> From experimenting it seems that the remote knob does not correlate or cancel out any of the knobs built in to the BX55. I gathered that the min/max knob indeed adjusts the volume from the headunit to the BX55. But the Q knob seem weird.
> 
> With the Q knob at the end labelled 2 the bass is loud and boomy, but at 20 it's low and barely heard or felt. Based on what I'm reading on the thread, I'm assuming 2 would narrow the bass frequency down to the Bass boost frequency I set on the cross over, so it should be less boomy, right? 20 on the other end should expand the bass boost to some of the adjacent FQs of what would be set on the crossover. But it's like the opposite is happening, is this actually how the Q factor works or did BOSS audio screw up the knob? maybe it should be labelled 2 to negative 20 (-20). It's just odd, cause i'd think turning the knob right would increase Bass FQs and left would decrease...just as you do with the Min/max knob or....any other knob.
> 
> And like I said, the controls on the Bass knob does not corelate or cancel out any other knobs so, I can actually continue to crank up the bass boost on the BX55 even though I set the remote Q knob to what I perceive to be max with a lot of bass. Also with the other Min/max knob on the remote set at max, I can further increase Subwoofer output gain on the BX55. So the knob seemingly adds more functionality to the crossover rather than a convenience feature.


A low Q (small number) is WIDE.

A high Q(big number) is NARROW.

Other than that you've got it right for the most part.

If you buy some better gear the tech support might be a bit better from the mfg.


----------

